# What is a monitored cycle with Clomid?



## coxy (Aug 4, 2005)

Sorry, I know ive already posted about the cost of a private prescription, but im just trying to get things clear in my head.

I saw my cons at Care yesterday after my last icsi failed, I asked about Clomid and he said about prescription and having 1 scan to check the dosage was correct.  He then sent us to see a fertility nurse who said we would be charged £375 as it would be classed as a monitored cycle, i was abit gobsmacked and should have queried it there and then, but you know what its like, you cant take it all in.  

My dilemma is, do I pay this rather large amount of money, considering we've just forked out 4k for icsi, or wait and see my nhs cons at the general hospital in May?  My private cons never mentioned taking a break after the treatment, and yet the nurse seemed to think i should be having 2 mths break.

Aarrgghh,, its doing my head in!

Coxy.


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Coxy

This first time I was on clomid I was nver monitored. I was on 50mg and had 5 cycels then got bfp with dd. But this time round I was monitored with BT every 21 days. And no such luck this time round. i wouldnt worry to much about the monitoring every cons is different. Quite a few ladies on here dont have any monitoring at all. And some have the full works.
If it makes you feel abit better we are on an 3 month break to just see how things are going.

Good luck hun

Sal x


----------



## amron (Mar 15, 2006)

Coxy
having a break may be the right thing for you both, taking the preasure of you both and physically off you may give you a boost. HOWEVER you msy feel other wise talk it over with your cons. waiting for the NHS app. may be an option that does give you some you time while giving a chance to tlalk to a diffrent expert. think about all of the options and how you feel.
Get the information and keep your spirits up.
​


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Coxy....If I were you I'd wait for you NHS appointment.  £375 is a lot to pay for a scan and/or blood tests, especially after the £4k for ICSI.  Its only a few weeks until May, and at least then you'll have all the options in front of you.

I was on Clomid for 9 cycles over a year and in the time I only had 4/5 bloods tests, no scans. Every Cons is different.

Hope you get sorted.

xxx


----------



## strawbs (May 16, 2005)

I would wait until your NHS appointment as it is only May.  If you are anything like me I have had to be scanned both months as clomid has not worked for me, so you may end up paying quite a lot.  If it were a 6 month wait I would say go private.  I have had scans and blood tests, although I had to have this blood test at the Gp as my consul said no point doing it as the scan looked like it had not worked

Goos luck strawbs xxx


----------



## coxy (Aug 4, 2005)

Hi ladies,
Thanks for all the replies,

I have emailled care and asked them to justify the 375 cost and am waiting to hear back, but i think i will wait and see my nhs cons in May, like you say, its not that far away and maybe I ought to give my body a rest from all the drugs for a while.

Good luck to the rest of you! 

Julia x


----------

